# Abs light and brake light flashing Code P1606



## Gitchy1155 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a 2002 Passat GLS 4motion my abs and brake light are flashing all the time. I can not communicate with my brake computer and my engine computer gives me code P1606 rough road torque from abs control unit. I need to know what can cause this code and if i can fix it myself or have to take it somewhere. Would appreciate any help thanks


----------

